# French toast (eggy bread) for bulking??



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this not the perfect breakfast for bulking?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

mm sounds good right now


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I prefer me scrambled eggs in a pitta, but gypsy toast is yummy


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I make this with the Hovest oaty bread its amazing !


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

had it this morn, loads of cheese in the middle mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

tell you what's even better - do it with jam. yes, you heard right, jam. make a big old jam buttie. dip it in your egg mix. job's a good'un. I'd have one now if I wasn't going on holiday on wednesday!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> tell you what's even better - do it with jam. yes, you heard right, jam. make a big old jam buttie. dip it in your egg mix. job's a good'un. I'd have one now if I wasn't going on holiday on wednesday!


That sounds terrible!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

it's delicious!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

chilli said:


> I'd have one now if I wasn't going on holiday on wednesday!


excuse me?


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

One of my fave's, but brown bread is a bastard to make compared to white........never absorbs the egg


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

HJL said:


> excuse me?


thinking of the calories. one of these bad boys must be about enough for me for the day


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dan1234 said:


> Is this not the perfect breakfast for bulking?


yep nd after trainin wiv honi nd warmed mixed berris


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

have this every morning, 4 pecies of wholeweat bread with 250ml of egg whites soaked into them cooked in frying pan with two peices of ham, make two sanwhich's, it proper nice. 450 cals aswell


----------

